
European Drug Report: Dark Net Rising in Use, Making Drugs Safer - compil3r
http://www.emcdda.europa.eu/publications/eu-drug-markets/2016/online/foreword
======
HairyGing3r
"even hough the DNM's provide a safer environment, European officials are
poised towards tackling these illicit marketplaces"

How is this not pure evil? Are they saying that they want more people hurt?

~~~
brador
Because drugs are addictive and lead to a death spiral?

